# What was the software update on the 512 today?



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Came in from outside and it was in the midst of a software update, but so far I don't see any changes.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Where is that damn current software table what was on echostar site, then moved to dish portal, then to dish site and finally disappear last years ?!
Perhaps it's hidden somewhere ? For installers only ?

I think it's time to ask Doug expand his site and add dish FW versions to his nice DTV FW monitor.


----------

